# i'm done



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

*austin will be 6 months old tommorrow !! i cant believe how fast its gone by !!i remember the day i got him it feels like yesterday* 


*austin nickname is moomoo or moo-cow cause he moos like a cow and hes got cow spots on his belly *


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

:lol: Too cute!!


----------



## diveangel79 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Austin is great!*

IS he a mix? He looks like my Bailey, who is a long hair chi mix. He is sooooooo cute! What a sweety!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

The first picture is gorgeous and the 2nd photo (with him wearing the cow suit) cracks me up! Happy 1/2 birthday, Austin!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

DiveAngel79 - Bailey is gorgeous! :shock:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

thanks  your baby is soo cute but nope austin is purebreed


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

so cute millies nickname is moomoo too :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> thanks  your baby is soo cute but nope austin is purebreed


Austin is full chihuahua?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i dont think he is but he was sold as a pure bred and he is stunning bless him looks like he has the best personality going


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i dont think he is but he was sold as a pure bred and he is stunning bless him looks like he has the best personality going


thanks 

im not getting into the whole purebreed thing again


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Oooh sorry 
Didnt mean to offend you or anything hun, he is absolutely adorable! I love the last photo lol, how cute

But he isnt a purebreed chihuahua, no way hosay! hehe


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Austin is so expressive!  He looks like he's got a great personality!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I love Austin .
Fab pics he is really growing up and his personality comes across well.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i love him to i think he is stunning i soo wish i could meet him i reckon he would be great for hugs lol


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

he would love to give you all hugs he wraps his paw around your neck and licks your ears LMAO


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i bet he does he is gorgous id be sooo soo proud of him he looks like he has the same kinda personality as jacob


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

yea hes all personality !! lol he cant do anything with out moving his eye brows LOL


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Cute pics Austin! Especially the costume ones hehe


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

He looks so good natured. Is he not a bit uncomfortable moving around in human baby clothes though, the arm holes are not quite in the right place for a dog's legs? Or does he just wear them for the photos? I sometimes just put Ivy's stuff on her to take pictures and then take it off her again.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i have big prob finding dog clothes that fit austin right the baby clothes actually fit him in the right spots wierd huh? :lol:


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I love me some Austin! Please keep the pictures coming---he looks like such a cuddly and happy boy! :love4:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Very cute I love the costume. How much does Austin weigh?


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

austin says tanks :wave: :lol: 

hes 10 pounds


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

I love Austin piccies! He is such a little looker!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Sandra1961 said:


> But he isnt a purebreed chihuahua, no way hosay! hehe





I'm gonna have to agree on this one with you.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

What is Austin mixed with?


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Austin is mixed with cow







and i also think some kitty







is in there too deff elephant







and some jump roping sheep







:wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Austin is beautiful no matter what and you can tell he is loved very much as it shines through every pic of his.  His personality is addictive- but I dont think evan you beleive he is full chi... :wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

thanks stef 

i just dont care and i dont understand why other people do its my dog and i dont care i love my breeder austin has the best temperment and is very healthy as her other pups i dont have any complaints :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is a very gorgeous boy and he just looks so cuddly and lovable, don't get me wrong.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Austin rocks...  he is so lucky to have such a caring and loving owner :wave:


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

Austin (like always) looks so cute in those pics :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree that Austin is one cuddly looking boy!! He honestly looks like a sweetheart, it shows right through in his pics. :wink: 

There has been lots of talk about what Austin is mixed with. I know all of you are just genuinely curious as I was at one point and don't mean any harm but what's important is that he is healthy.  

Where did you get those emoticons??? They are seriously cute!! :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I didn't mean to make anyone upset. I just looked at Austin's cute pics and hit reply. I didn't realize that people before asked if he was mixed, and I myself was curious.

He is such a cutie, no matter what, though.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah where did you get those emoctions therew brill


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww he is soo cute! In that first picture he looks like a little golden retriever! I love austin, he is the most unique, funny chi, he's one in a million!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

well now im being harrassed about this and im being told im lieing about his size im being told austin is shepard from someone on this board austin is 10 pounds hes still smaller than my silky who is 15 pounds i dont appr beig called a lier and i practicaly told i dont belong here im being told by someone here that hes a lab/chow mix he would be 12 times bigger if he was and that i need to get glasses i am sooo mad its not even funny i dont like being harrassed about *MY* DOG ! i wont be back !
thanks to all the people that are nice here i will miss all of you


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

You know sometimes people can be so downright rude. First she is a young girl who loves her dog very much and brings a nice breath of fresh air to this forum, what upset me is seeing grown women picking on a girl because "You think her dog is not purebred" I'm sorry is this forum for "PUREBREEDS ONLY" ? Umm no...

Espcially this quote

quote: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Sandra1961


But he isnt a purebreed chihuahua, no way hosay! hehe 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


and littlehead putting a smiley face on it? Really ladies, you should be embarassed of yourselves. Why on earth would you laugh at that? It's like you deliberately tried to be mean and hurt someone's feelings. She is a very happy person who truly loves her dog to bits and I was one who LOVED seeing pictures of her dog, but those of you sitting back judging whether he is a purebreed or not need to get a life and pick on someone your own size...I mean really...

I barely post anymore because I simply do not have time, but since I am a Teacher I am off for the rest of the week so I thought I would catch up on some reading and was actually enjoying the posts until I got to this one...I generally don't say much. but when you pick on someone who isn't hurting anyone and is still a kid, that upsets me 

This reminds me of high school :roll: 

I'm done...


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

2pups622 Please PM one of the Mods.
You are one of the best people on this board and I do not believe you should be treated like this.


----------



## queenspugs (Nov 20, 2005)

here! here!
I have only just joined and I am truely shocked :evil: 
NO NEED.....
A DOG THAT IS LOVED IS A DOG THAT SHOWS IT....

LOOK AT HIM! SAYS IT ALL!!!!

Austin you are FAB...& MUM enjoy him.......................... :wave:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Please take sometime to reconsider your decision
Its obvious you love little austin to bits, and you and austin are valued members of this forum.
mia
x


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Mia said:


> Please take sometime to reconsider your decision
> Its obvious you love little austin to bits, and you and austin are valued members of this forum.
> mia
> x



DITTO!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

SunnyFLMum said:


> You know sometimes people can be so downright rude. First she is a young girl who loves her dog very much and brings a nice breath of fresh air to this forum, what upset me is seeing grown women picking on a girl because "You think her dog is not purebred" I'm sorry is this forum for "PUREBREEDS ONLY" ? Umm no...
> 
> Espcially this quote
> 
> ...


Perfectly Said SunnyFLMum!!!! Come on you guys... :roll:


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

I agree.... I know I am fairly new to this forum too, but I have seen several of your posts and I think YOU and AUSTIN belong here!!!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by Sandra1961
> 
> 
> ...


I agree SunnyFLmom, it's absurd. I've seen one of those members (as a newcomer nonetheless...) continually make rude comments in posts and I'm SO tired of it. I've seriously been "biting my tongue" everytime I post a reply in a thread they posted in. :roll: :evil: The "smaller" font and smiley face are just idiotic and obnoxious, don't even get me started on that one. We're going to see the nasty comment whether it's big or small. :twisted: Please guys, this forum is supposed to be a place where we appreciate and love ALL chihuahuas. Mixes, Show dogs, everyone! Just leave Austin alone!! Honestly, he's one of the cutest chihuahua's on here.  Purebred or not. Who cares? The thing that matters is Austin is happy and so is his mum. It's no one's business anyway. It's basically saying half the people on here shouldn't post because their chihuahuas don't match the breed standard and don't look like "real" chihuahuas. :roll: 

Seriously, if you have nothing nice to say...
don't say it! 8)


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I didn't realize that there was a problem; I was just curious; there is nothing wrong with a mixed breed dog. I just hit reply without knowing someone else had already asked.

Austin is adorable, and there are many dogs on here of all different shapes, colors, and sizes, I've seen 15lb chis, pomeranian/chihuahua mixes, 2lb apple heads, 8lb deer heads. My Madison is a 5lb deer head... still a chihuahua, none the less. My Rylie is a little apple head who is in the breed standard, and who do I love more? I love them both the same. A chihuahua is a chihuahua, no matter if it is 5lbs or 500lbs (I hope not, though

People are really rude and immature, yes, but I've seen far worse forums (aka chins-n-quills). They tear each other to threads. I love seeing Austin pics and I'm so glad I found this forum. Everyone is great, so you shouldn't leave.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

jessiegrl22 nobody meant you were being rude


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I know, but I just feel bad because other people asked the same question before I did.


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh My! Please don't leave! We ALL love Austin and it doesn't matter what he is, he is your baby and you and everyone else here loves him very much! Please, like Mia said, take some time to reconsider before leaving. I just couldn't stand it if we loose you because of this.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

*2pups622* I'm actually very proud of you for ALWAYS standing your ground especially when people are rude to you. You always reply in a calm way even when others are being dumb. Don't leave. Don't let one ugly comment ruin it all for you...sometimes people don't think before they post or don't realize they're hurtful.  Stay. :wink:

:? If one dumb person PMs you telling you ..you and Austin don't belong here they're nuts and that person doesn't realize she/he are the ones that should go. That attitude doesn't belong here. :x


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> Austin is mixed with cow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that is what i'm talking about! I would kill for a chi like that  You are one lucky ducky! PS ( i think the cow is the dominate breed) LOL 
I LOVE AUSTIN!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that's the best reply ever!!!  hehe hilarious !! you rock girl xxx


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

OMG i just saw that you said you were leaving! Please don't, you are one of my favorite members, you are not the least bit fake and always sincere, i am really sorry if i offended you, i didn't mean to say he looked like a golden in a negative way, i love goldens, and wasn't suggesting he was a mix either, and i had not read the posts people had made i am so so sorry if i offended you and i honestly did not mean it like that, please don't leave!!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Jessie, I don't think anyone meant you either. You did it out of curiousity, the other remarks were spiteful and ignorant. You posted at chins-n-quills before? I did too. What was your user? :roll:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

omg omg i feel sooo horible i am afraid i said something the wrong way and i feel so bad. Does anyone know her email?? I want to send her an apology, I do not want her to leave because of something i said, and i didn't mean it the way i think she though..


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

she has her own chi website the link is below her sig in her post


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i know i just registered. But my account hasn't been activated yet, i'm waiting for the activation email I feel absolutley horrible. I really hope she didn't leave because of me, i was the last post before she left...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

i dont think it was you i think it was prob the constant asking, not just one coment.

I must admit i have asked her before just out of curiosity because he looks so original. 

but one thing is for sure he is one cute pup no mater what he is full chi or not. who cares, you can tell from the pics he is comfortable in his life


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

SunnyFLMum said:


> and littlehead putting a smiley face on it? Really ladies, you should be embarassed of yourselves.


I pmed you how I feel 




I don't want to say anymore than the 10 words I've already said about this situation.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww gosh iv only just read whats been happening

heres my view of it 2pups i think austin is gorgous and absoloutly fab he looks so sweet and so well looked after who cares what people think you should be sooo proud and i sooo agree with vala you handle your self very well on here and iv watched how alot of people bully you your great and a very valued member here i love seeing pics of austin and id hate for you to leave as il miss having you both around please reconsider and stay your better than listening to all the snide remarks


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Well said Vicki! :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> You know sometimes people can be so downright rude. First she is a young girl who loves her dog very much and brings a nice breath of fresh air to this forum, what upset me is seeing grown women picking on a girl because "You think her dog is not purebred" I'm sorry is this forum for "PUREBREEDS ONLY" ? Umm no...
> 
> Espcially this quote
> 
> ...


*Maybe you should read the rest of my message....
I didnt mean it nasty, i didnt mean to put her or Austin down...
I didnt mean it offensive, or mean.......
She actually pm'd me after my post and said that she wasnt offended at all......we were fine, and i said Austin was gorgeous!!
 *


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

edit: nm


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> It's ok Sandra!


No it isnt...

Ive only just come across this, after Vicki mentioned it on msn saying she felt sorry for austins owner 

If i have ever come across as mean to anyone, then i certainly didnt mean to.
A dog is a dog, they all have eyes, legs, bodies...and hearts.
There all loved nonetheless, and i never treat a purebreed or mixbreed different.
I do love Austin, and after me asking whether he was a full chihuahua...i did actually say that he was gorgeous, which is so totally true

I feel very upset at this, and hope that 2pups reconsiders.
Im sorry if i have ever upset/offended anyone in anyway


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks for realizing that Sandra and I'm sure 2pups will feel better about the apology. At least you said you were sorry! I hope she just comes back.  I understand that everyone was curious, but I just think some over stepped that line. :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Jessica, my name on chins-n-quills was jessiegrl22 also. What was yours? I hardly ever go on there anymore; the people there are vicious. Everyone tries to bring other people down.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Mine was 'Jesszca', I haven't posted there for a while but I just remember tons and tons of ordeals. What did you have, chins or quills? LOL. :lol: I was part of the buddy/mod team for a while and I just remember problems even between the moderators and the adminstrator. :shock:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hehe, I had chins. I haven't posted on there for a while... I put up pictures of Madison, and everyone bashed me for not adopting a dog (they are all big into only rescuing shelter dogs). When I kept getting PMs of euthenasia videos that was when I had enough. I also posted pictures of Rylie, and people made some comments about me getting a second dog from a breeder *gasp*.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey chick...

Sorry you have been hurt by the comments. Austin is adorable and obviously well loved and cared for and that is what matters most.

He has a very interesting unique look and i don't think anyone meant that he is less worthy than a more standard looking chi. 

I have a chi x and he is my sweet pup and i couldn't care less that he is not a 'full' chi. If ayone made a criticism to me about it, i would laugh in their face, you should too.

Please don't leave and be offended by nonsense.

You and Austin are most definately welcome here. Big hug! xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Jessica said:


> Thanks for realizing that Sandra and I'm sure 2pups will feel better about the apology. At least you said you were sorry! I hope she just comes back.  I understand that everyone was curious, but I just think some over stepped that line. :wave:


But me and her are ok...

after i asked 'Austin is full chihuahua?' she replied saying she didnt want to get into that...well then she pm'd me and said that i didnt offend her, and that theres some people on here who go on and on about him not been purebreed, and i said that hes lovely, and if i did offend, then i apologise


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Vala said:


> *2pups622* I'm actually very proud of you for ALWAYS standing your ground especially when people are rude to you. You always reply in a calm way even when others are being dumb. Don't leave. Don't let one ugly comment ruin it all for you...sometimes people don't think before they post or don't realize they're hurtful.  Stay. :wink:
> 
> :? If one dumb person PMs you telling you ..you and Austin don't belong here they're nuts and that person doesn't realize she/he are the ones that should go. That attitude doesn't belong here. :x


Well said Vala!! 
2pups622, please don't leave! Don't let a few people's rude comments cause you to leave. We love Austin here and I would hate not seeing his adorable face around here. I may just have to join your forum as well! :wink:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Who on earth cares if he purebred or not? I don't think anyone on here is really that snobish to believe that ONLY kind of chi's who belong to the forum are purebreds. And she says that Austin (who is soooo adorable!! Esp. in that cow suit lol) is purebred. We're not the breeder, we dont know, and I don't think any of us should care. There are a bunch of mixes on here and they're all welcome. Who ever is telling her that she doesn't belong, should just leave cause that's seriously rude.


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

SO Cute~


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think that she has decided to stay with us, so I'm going to go ahead and lock this one. :wave:


----------

